# Heresy Online Paintathon: A Reminder



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Don't forget folks that our Paintathon is currently underway and anyone interested is more than welcome to make a submission. We currently have two already and there is always room for more so head on over and get those models posted! Check the Paintathon Rules for instructions on how to do so.


----------

